# Mortgage Restructure data issued



## Brendan Burgess (31 Oct 2013)

http://www.finance.gov.ie/documents/publications/reports/2013/mortgagearrearaug2013.pdf

Of the 1.9 million houses* in Ireland, the total number of mortgage accounts under MART at the end of August stood at 699,764. Of these:  

 o 579,010 (83%) were performing and not in arrears 
o  120,754 (17%) were in arrears of more than one day
 o 71,086 were restructured 


Engagement between consumers and lenders has resulted in 41,236 permanent mortgage restructures. 


25% of mortgages in arrears over 90 days have been restructured
75% have not 

Types of restructures 



Term extension|14,230
Interest only |9,046
Capitalisation|6,269
> interest only|5,832
hybrid|2,311
split|2,521
Part capital|1,020


----------

